# I swore I'd never...



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 16, 2011)

Get over the ears.  I'm happily eating my words...   Meet Malibu- the newest Smithurmonds herd member!

















She's a yearling doe and will be bred this Fall to one of our ND bucks for her FF and our first F1 Miniature LaManchas.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 16, 2011)

what a sweet looking little girl..... I have not got over the ear thing yet;;;

congrats


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, what'dya do, cut that there goat's ears off????

Did they freeze off? 

Will they grow back?



Just preparing you for future questions...
Congrats.  I still haven't gotten past 'no ears' and I had an LM briefly...but I'm happy for ya!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

I've told my friends, I'm on a tight budget right now and the ears were extra.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I've told my friends, I'm on a tight budget right now and the ears were extra.




She is pretty!! Good luck with her!! I prefer ears myself as well!!!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

n.smithurmond  couldn't afford a goat with ears   Really ears are not that much more...    OK I just had to...  I will leave you alone about it....


----------



## genuck (Jul 17, 2011)

Where do you tag a goat with no ears???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond  couldn't afford a goat with ears   Really ears are not that much more...    OK I just had to...  I will leave you alone about it....




But you should have seen what she was CHARGING for the ears!  You'd think they were made outta gold or something!   Sacrifices must be made, Masta.


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey, what'dya do, cut that there goat's ears off????
> 
> Did they freeze off?
> 
> ...


Or the classic, "Can your goat hear?"


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Goatmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol You are such a good sport!   Thanks for the laugh


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations! What made you decide to get a full size dairy goat again?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ready to finally get our Miniature LaMancha program off the ground.  I've been looking at LaManchas for several months and the right doe finally came along.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah, I didn't realize you wanted to do that. I hope it works out well for you. Good luck!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## What Have You Herd (Jul 17, 2011)

I researched for months and finally decided the goats for me would be La Manchas.  I'm getting three at the end of this month.  Congratulations on your new addition.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

genuck said:
			
		

> Where do you tag a goat with no ears???


You don't. LaManchas are tattooed on the underside of the tail instead.

Congratulations, and welcome to the dark side! I tell people we cut the ears off for sandwiches.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, sorry!  I missed the tagging question.  We don't tag any of our goats, just tattoo.  Like Ariel said- the tattoo goes on the tail webbing.

Yes, the dark side... Bwahahahaha!


----------



## genuck (Jul 17, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> genuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo stylish goats! Trend setters for sure. I am almost over the ears...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 17, 2011)

Um...ok, fine, I'll forgo all the ear jokes.

Congrats on your new addition!  Can't wait to see her FF!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry!  I missed the tagging question.  We don't tag any of our goats, just tattoo.  Like Ariel said- the tattoo goes on the tail webbing.
> 
> Yes, the dark side... Bwahahahaha!


Ducks have webbing on their feet.....   Is this a water goat with some type of tail propeller ?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey, what'dya do, cut that there goat's ears off????
> 
> Did they freeze off?
> 
> ...




My neighbor has Lamanchas and Nubians-when my son saw them, he just kept staring at the ones with no ears and though he was too polite to say anythin, I am sure he was wondering what happened to them.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2011)

We couldn't afford a livestock guardian dog so we trimmed the ears off a couple of our goats.  We call them Doberman Attack Goats.






As a puppy:






Scary, huh?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 17, 2011)

> We couldn't afford a livestock guardian dog so we trimmed the ears off a couple of our goats.  We call them Doberman Attack Goats




As for Malibu she's so sleek and svelte you should make her full name Malibu Barbie.  For some reason the ear thing bothers me more in pictures than IRL. 

What kind of milk characteristics do you find LMs have?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 18, 2011)

This is our first LaMancha, but her dam is a 3*M doe and has produced two SGCH daughters.  The breeder expects her to milk around 6-7 lbs per day as a first freshener.  I believe she said the maternal half-sister they own milks around 12 lbs per day.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow I did not know there was goats with no ears. Beautiful.


----------

